# Systemzusammenstellung sinnvoll?



## ManUtd (1. Mai 2015)

Ich habe aktuell ein Sabertooth Z77 Mainboard mit 2x 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz RAM, Coolermaster 850W,
einem Intel I7 3770K, sowie neu 2 NVIDIA Titan X im SLI mit einer 1000GB SSD

Meine Frage ist nun, ob mein Mainboard, CPU, RAM für die 2 Grafikkarten ausreichen, oder ob ich diese ebenfalls ersetzen soll, um nicht einen Leistungsengpass für die Grafikkarten darzustellen, möchte das Maximum aus den Karten holen beim Gaming 

Ich dachte mir, dass ich einfach noch 2x8 GB DDR3 1600 Mhz kaufe, oder was meint Ihr, würde dies was verbessern z.b. bei Games wie GTA V in 4K, oder Videobearbeitung?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2015)

Es kommt immer drauf an was du in welchen Einstellungen spielst. Ein TitanX SLI ist eine Waffe für 4K Gaming in Ultra Details, dann reicht auch die CPU aus.
Wenn du dagegen vor hast damit nur FullHD zu spielen... da ist keine CPU kaufbar die ein TitanX-SLI nicht bremsen würde. 

Videobearbeitung hat damit zuerst mal nichts zu tun weil das bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen (entsprechende CUDA-Software) erst mal komplett auf der CPU läuft und deine Titanen schlafen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2015)

> ASUS Z77 Mainboard


Welches Board genau?
CPU kann man ja übertakten und dort könnte natürlich dann schnellerer RAM noch ein wenig bringen ( so ungefähr DDR3 2133MHz )


----------



## ManUtd (1. Mai 2015)

Hab auch ne wasserkühlung auf dem cpu


----------



## ManUtd (1. Mai 2015)

Sabertooth Z77


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2015)

Wie schon erwähnt die CPU übertakten und beim RAM würde sich ev. schnellerer anbieten aber nur wenn man den 1333MHz RAM ersetzt ( der langsamste RAM gibt den Takt an ) aber mehr als 16GB sind sicherlich nicht nötig.
PS: Nutze doch bitte den Bearbeiten Button


----------



## ManUtd (2. Mai 2015)

Okay, wie übertakte ich diesen denn korrekt? Liegt da viel performance drin?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2015)

Dann lese dich hier mal ein. Bei CPU lastigen Sachen ist es schon ein Zugewinn. Ist natürlich abhängig welchen CPU Kühler man nutzt da die CPUs leider im Grenzbereich arg mollig werden.


----------



## ManUtd (2. Mai 2015)

Habe eben mit cpu z und dem intel oc tool mal die werte ausgelesen, der cpu taktet automatisch zwischen 3.9 und 4.33?

Und bei der titan x wird lediglich 4gb ram angezeigt? Habe vorher eine gtx690 gehabt, hat das wa damit zu tun?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2015)

> cpu taktet automatisch zwischen 3.9 und 4.33


Das ist ja abhängig von der Kernauslastung ( 3,5 - 3,9GHz ). Hast du da ev. die automatische Übertaktung aktiviert? Schwer zu sagen warum die Karte so angezeigt wird aber mit der GTX 690 sollte es nix zu tun haben eher vielleicht mit einem nicht aktuellen Treiber oder Ausleseprogrammes


----------



## ManUtd (2. Mai 2015)

Habe ich auch gedacht, ob das irgendwo aktiviert ist.
ja, das komische ist in GTA 5 werden die 12 angezeigt, Nvidia meldet jedoch auf dem neusten Stand.


----------

